

Re: Cease and Desist Notice – Infringement of Copyright - AxisOfEval
https://archive.org/details/LEGALNOTICETOTHEJESHGNCEASEANDDESISTINFRINGEMENT

======
viggy_prabhu
the whole story is covered here, [http://thewire.in/2015/06/09/israeli-firm-
strong-arms-indian...](http://thewire.in/2015/06/09/israeli-firm-strong-arms-
indian-techie-for-exposing-suspicious-code/)

Airtel which is a popular telecom provider in India with millions of
subscribers is injecting javascript code into its user's content unknown to
its users. This is being done to show them ad. This completely breaks
NetNeutrality as ISP shouldnt play any role in modifying content of the user.
It is doing this using services of an Israeli company which means all the
browsing session information is being shared with them in some or other way
which completely compromises the user's privacy. This is very ugly and that
now the company is trying to arm-twist the developer who found to cover it up
is worse. In India, privacy laws are not well defined and unless there is some
people's action on the street about this, there is a good chance it will be
just buried. No hopes from the current government which is busy cosying up
private companies in whatever way it can.

------
zekevermillion
Someone should tell that crappy lawfirm that threatening to bring criminal
charges to attempt to induce a financial settlement can itself lay the basis
for a criminal extortion charge in the US.

------
Aloha
As much as I hate to use this on HN, could someone ELI5 this for me - I get
what a C and D is, why is this relevant?

~~~
toomuchtodo
A lawyer in India sent a cease and desist email to a developer (in, I'm
assuming, India) for posting javascript that's being used as an injection
attack (for a mobile network provider) against insecure http requests, under
the guise of "service enhancement".

[https://github.com/thejeshgn/airtel-3g-script-
injection](https://github.com/thejeshgn/airtel-3g-script-injection)

"The said code is closed source software and our client is sole proprietor of
the same. Therefore, no one can use the said code without obtaining license
from our client against payment of fees and/or royalties and on commercial and
legal terms acceptable to our client. Your aforementioned actions constitute a
blatant violation of our client's copyrights and other proprietary rights in
the said code."

~~~
userbinator
_The said code is closed source software_

They can invoke the proprietary/copyright claims, but saying that JS is
"closed source" just doesn't make sense when the source code is what gets
distributed. IMHO it's the same situation with HTML and CSS.

(IANAL, etc.)

~~~
toomuchtodo
How does copyright work in India? Any fair use exemptions?

~~~
AxisOfEval
There are fair-use exemptions, but when it comes to computer software, these
exemptions suddenly become zero. Making a disclosure and proving a
security/privacy flaw becomes extremely difficult.

------
imjustsaying
"java script"

"Git Hub"

I stopped reading

